# How do you get arches looking good?



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

bodywork is in checl everything looks clean and 'as-new' I then get the tyres dressed stand back and... oh... the massive wheel arches look all dull and unwashed!

Whats the best way to clean and dress arches?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Chemical Guys Bare Bones for me. Spray on, job done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2020)

Surfex HD is its real dirty, but foamed in (Reset) most other times. An "EZ" wheel brush (the big headed one) for a good scrub. Wash out, and then when the cars all drier off I sometime spray in some PERL at 20:1 and leave it to sink in. Keeps it looking brand new.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty much what dannyrs3 said 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Take the wheel off just the first time, G101 will get it all clean, then dress it, good luck.

JohnTht.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Surfex HD mixed 1:10 or up to 1:4 for me on really hard to shift grime thats been on there years.

Scrub a dub dub with a wheel brush or similar.

Dress with Autosmart Highstyle.
Leaves it looking lovely and dark and glossy.

I also have Chem Guys Barebones, careful if it drips on your drive though. Makes a mess.

Another favourite of mine is good old Autoglym Instant Tyre Shine.
Very similar effect to what Highstyle leaves you with.
Great for the arches again.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

lower the car and fitt big alloys, cant see the arches then, but when I do take the wheels of I clean with No nonsense degreaser and dress with PERL


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Like this;






After arches are completely dry, I apply CG Barebones or Carpro Perl.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Whats the best dressing in bulk?

Meguirs All season Dressing is £43 for a measly 3.8L although its good and goes on plastics

Detaile dOnline has 5 litres for 29.99 which seems good value too

Any others that are worth a look 2.5 litres +?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

On this point, and I am sure there is a logical reason, but any idea why alot of manufacturers have switched from plastic arch liners to carpet ones ? Carpet ones are such a pain to clean.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Carpet reduces noise.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup it's sound deadening. You'll often only find carpet on the rear arches too.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

NorthantsPete said:


> Whats the best dressing in bulk?
> 
> Meguirs All season Dressing is £43 for a measly 3.8L although its good and goes on plastics
> 
> ...


Perl, it's dilutable so 1 litre can make 5 litres

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Rian said:


> Perl, it's dilutable so 1 litre can make 5 litres
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Does it last?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

New car, keep them clean.
Old car, clean them up and keep clean.
Wheels and arches in the wash routine makes this so much easier.

Maintenance is always better than cure.:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The front part of the front arches on my car are solid plastic. No amount of pressure washing is going to get them clean. It requires the wheels off for full access and then some form of contact with a sponge or mitt to actually wipe the dirt off.

The carpets are a pain. They hang onto small bits of grass that is so annoying. I do these with a brush and plenty of water.


----------

